# GSDs and Pit Bulls?



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

A friend of mine's BIL has two GSDs. One female, one male...spayed and neutered. They are around 3 years old. Now he wants to add a new puppy...a Pit Bull. My friend asked me if this was a good idea (because she knows I have a GSD), but I honestly don't know much about Pit Bulls at all! From what I've read, they tend to be dog aggressive and are best in a 1 pet home. And I also heard that they could be fine for the first 2-3 years, then develop aggression to other dogs...even if raised with them. 

Does anyone else have any experience with this? He did say it would be a male and would be neutered. I know there are several people on here that know the breed better than I do!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It can be done. I've known people that do it. If you don't let the puppy get completely pummeled by the older dogs, yet still socialize it to the others.
Also, probably getting a male is a better idea.
Like people here have said:
Males fight for breeding rights, Females fight for breathing rights.

Pits can be great dogs in the right homes. 
It's not the title "pit bull" but the TERRIER mind set that I personally watch for. I've seen JRTs, Bostons, Yorkies, Cairn Terriers all basically act the same. That's as far a fundemental behavior pattern. The GSDs are working/herding dogs, bred to manage and control their environments...Terriers are bred to work/kill/hunt....rats, etc. 
I have a JRT mix and a female GSD; actually they are both females so I worked on the basic structure at my house for long enough it's just a lifestyle thing. I still have the competition of two females but nothing so bad that it escalates into violence.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the response. I'll pass this information along!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

CarrieJ- I found your response very satisfying. Educated, precise, accurate. I like that you covered how two bitches may not get along, as well as breed tendencies in terriers. Nicely stated. :thumbup:


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i own a pit bull and a gsd and a female 15 yr old dalmation. male pit, female gsd, female dalmation. since your friend already has a male/female combo, i would pass on a pitbull.. males are same sex aggressive, and females are same sex aggressive as well.. pitbulls play differently then other breeds, extremely rough , and will take offense if another dog does something that even looks like a dominant posture..
once a pit bull shows dog aggression you cant train it out, so it would be a crate/rotate lifestyle with the current dogs for the next 15 years.... having been in this breed for more then 15 years i would tell your BIL to pass... 

and yes, they can get along with their housemates for years,and then something sets it off and they will hate that other dog for life.. 

there are instances of opposite aggression as well, pits dont follow breeding rights, etc, its either they like another dog or they dont... some pits are dog selective, meaning they can only socialize with certain dogs, and even then it MUST be monitored 10000% as the slightest thing can trigger dog aggression..

my pit grew up with a female gsd, a male rott, and numerous foster dogs in my house. as he turned older he became more selective with who he liked and disliked.

all pit pups LOVE other dogs... once they hit 6 months old their genetics kick in and since they were bred over 200 years ago for dogfighting after bull baiting became outlawed its wired in their genetics.. you can manage it, but not fix it or train it out, no matter what trainer tells you ....

if they are serious about getting this wonderful breed (which is not for everyone and is a very serious responsibility then wait until they are down to one dog and then get an opposite sex one, and always have a break stick handy in case a fight breaks out, as a pit bull will not quit during a fight like other breeds will).

you can also go to The REAL Pit Bull - Pit Bull Education | Advocacy | Rescue | Training for full breed information and history on the breed, to see if the breed is right for your BIL.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We don't have a GSD, but we do have a pit bull. She came into our house (we had 6 dogs at the time - our 5 and another foster), and she did very well. 
Mom caved and made the adoption final (when we found a home for other foster), and then our lab started to display same-sex aggression. They now have to be kept separate at all times. 
She's totally fine with all the other dogs, including our little blind/deaf 15 year old mini schnauzer/pit bull mix. If Sania didn't have an issue with her, I think it'd all be hunky-dory. 
She was an adult (5 years) when we brought her in as a foster.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had Felony, the pit bull, for 10 years. My old girls were four when I brought her home. She now lives with a year old GSD male. I've been careful and have never had any conflict in the house. However, I am home all the time and if I'm gone- a dog is with me. Your friends would have to be extremely vigilant at all times.

People who deny that pit-bulls have unique tendencies do the breed a disservice. I have a closer bond with Felony than I've ever had with a pet. She will do anything to please me and that includes ignoring other dogs but it's hard on her and it's taken us years to get to that point.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I really like the replies so far and would like to add this - NO dog breed becomes suddenly aggressive after 2-3 years. When there are problems, dogs let people know. Most people just ignore it or don't know how to read the signs. 

This is why I love dogs more than people. Dogs are predictable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really like the responses being given. =)

Pitbulls are known to be dog aggressive, but people can and have owned Pitbulls along with having other breeds. I was walking in the park once with Molly and saw a young woman who was with her Pitbull and JRT.Both dogs got along fine and were well behaved. I have met and talked to other people who have Pitbulls and other dogs. I also live near a few people who own Pitbulls and other dogs. None of the Pitbulls or other dogs are nuisances to the community and have no issues and get along very well.

If they are raised, trained, and socialized properly it can happen.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

yes they can get along with other dogs, and yes they can not get along with other dogs.. anyone who even thinks of adopting or purchasing a bully breed should not keep their head in the sand about this breed... just because they get along has everything to do with the management involved and that the owners know their dogs heritage..... owners of bully breeds have to be super diligent, and be aware 24/7 of what CAN happen.. to ignore the breeds heritage is a disaster waiting to happen... my pit bull behaves great in public with other dogs around, however, he is always ready for a rumble and if given the opportunity he would engage and enjoy it(when he was younger he jumped an ex fighting dog )... owners of this breed must be diligent in a multi dog home so that management is key, any any multi dog home must be prepared for a crate/rotate lifestyle should the bully breed not get along with its housedogs anymore.. a friend of mine had 2 pitbulls, both were together for 10 years.. they were male/female... they got into a fight over LINT.... the female killed the male that she grew up with, and from that point on she tolerated no other dogs... just because the dog doesnt show DA doesnt mean its not there..its in their genetics, it just matters what awakens the DA and how bad it is ... having a multi dog household is one thing, having a multi hold household with dogs known for same sex aggression is not advisable... gsds and dobes are known for same sex aggression, add a pit bull who will not discriminate between sexes once mature is a crate/rotate lifestyle for the next 15 years.. even if they get an adult dog (which is much better as what you see is what you get) the propensity for DA is still there... you cant train out 200 years of hardwired genetics.. only manage it. (which is why it took me over a year to find the right match for my male- i know what i have and i know what can happen in a matter of seconds)

your friend can also go on Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup for more breed history to decide whether they want to add a bully breed to the mix ...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mebully21 said:


> yes they can get along with other dogs, and yes they can not get along with other dogs.. anyone who even thinks of adopting or purchasing a bully breed should not keep their head in the sand about this breed... just because they get along has nothing to do with the management involved... owners of bully breeds have to be super diligent, and be aware 24/7 of what CAN happen.. to ignore the breeds heritage is a disaster waiting to happen... my pit bull behaves great in public with other dogs around, however, he is always ready for a rumble and if given the opportunity he would engage and enjoy it... owners of this breed must be diligent in a multi dog home so that management is key, any any multi dog home must be prepared for a crate/rotate lifestyle should the bully breed not get along with its housedogs anymore.. a friend of mine had 2 pitbulls, both were together for 10 years.. they were male/female... they got into a fight over LINT.... the female killed the male that she grew up with, and from that point on she tolerated no other dogs... just because the dog doesnt show DA doesnt mean its not there..its in their genetics, it just matters what awakens the DA and how bad it is ... having a multi dog household is one thing, having a multi hold household with dogs known for same sex aggression is not advisable... gsds and dobes are known for same sex aggression, add a pit bull who will not discriminate between sexes once mature is a crate/rotate lifestyle for the next 15 years.. even if they get an adult dog (which is much better as what you see is what you get) the propensity for DA is still there... you cant train out 200 years of hardwired genetics.. only manage it. (which is why it took me over a year to find the right match for my male- i know what i have and i know what can happen in a matter of seconds)
> 
> your friend can also go on Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup for more breed history to decide whether they want to add a bully breed to the mix ...


I don't think anyone is denying or ignoring the fact they are known to be DA or that you can change genetics. The are just saying it can be possible to have a pitbull and own other breeds. Also I know a few people who have GSDs of the same-sex in the same household and Dobes of the same-sex in the same household with no issues. I also believe a few people on this board have Pitbulls and have GSDs. Its not rare and it can happen. Also many of the pitbulls saved from Vick's house were able to be rehabilitated.

At my shelter a family adopted a pitbull mix and they had a Doberman, both dogs got along fine(they have the dogs meet before finalizing the adoption, if the dogs don't get along then they don't adopt the dog.)


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Before I got a GSD, I worked with pit bulls. I fostered them, I helped to rehabilitate and give them new ways to live after having experienced just awful things these dogs are resilient! I'm not going to bore or attempt to horrify you with yet another story, but here is just one of these pit bulls, my Sonja who died not so long ago at 14. Bless her heart she helped me with so many dogs and helped foster kittens, rats and even a couple of ferrets and prairie dogs too! (not all at one time but over the span of her lifetime haha) She was my "Daddy" for anyone familiar with Cesar Milan and his dogs. (for the record, we had just adopted this beagle at a shocking 43 lbs!!! At 13 inches tall, that was just cruelty to be that fat. I'm proud to report she is now 20 lbs  )


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Suka said:


> ..... (for the record, we had just adopted this beagle at a shocking 43 lbs!!! At 13 inches tall, that was just cruelty to be that fat. I'm proud to report she is now 20 lbs  )


Yikes! Who lets their dog get that fat? Poor thing! Good job on getting the weight off! :thumbup:


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

im not saying they cant do it, all i am saying is they already have a male /female combo... why change the dynamics of the two by adding a third dog, with the 3rd being a pitbull.. if the people never had a pitbull before i wouldnt suggest adding one to an already 2 dog household.. a 1 dog household is WAY different then a 2 or more dog household..


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Taking mebully's lead, I have to agree with that. I really think there is a *huge* difference between 2 and 3 dogs. You're getting more into dog pack territory with three.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

mebully21 said:


> im not saying they cant do it, all i am saying is they already have a male /female combo... why change the dynamics of the two by adding a third dog, with the 3rd being a pitbull.. if the people never had a pitbull before i wouldnt suggest adding one to an already 2 dog household.. a 1 dog household is WAY different then a 2 or more dog household..


Well I can certainly say a three dog household is so very different than a two dog home. Very, very different. And very much more difficult!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

chelle said:


> Well I can certainly say a three dog household is so very different than a two dog home. Very, very different. And very much more difficult!



Haha chelle, we were making the same post at the same time. Jinx! :doggieplayball:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Suka said:


> Haha chelle, we were making the same post at the same time. Jinx! :doggieplayball:


Haha! Right to the minute, even!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Our adult son, with my approval adopted a 4 month old spayed pitbull from the shelter when Benny was also 4 months. She is submissive to Benny, but they get along great. We got Jake, ( 11 month neutered Borzoi) when Benny and Annie were both 19 months. One year later they all get along well. Annie and Jake seem to be equal in rank with Benny as the leader.
Before Benny, my GSD Elli lived for years with our son's Pit Bull Chopper.
Chopper was dominate over Benny but they also were very bonded.
When Eli died, my son told me Chopper kept looking for him, laying in the spot where he last was.

I believe it depends on the individual dog rather than the breed


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Talk to 4thedawgies on the forum, her pack includes a female pit bull. She's a sweet, gorgeous pibble named Nina. 

I have a breed prone to same sex aggression (Rottweiler) and I can tell you the dynamics of my pack changed tremendously when I added a third dog, another male. Apollo (my Rott) can get snarky at times, and I have to work hard to manage things peacefully. If my other male (Nova - GSD) wasn't so quick to back down from a fight, things would be worse and I'd have to constantly crate & rotate.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate to be vague, but it really depends on the dogs individually. BUT!

As a general rule, it is necessary to supervise a bully type dog with other dogs. It doesn't matter where they get this dog or at what age. 

Also:

Do not get a puppy thinking socialization will eliminate any potential DA. This is perfectly logical, mind you, but it is a far better idea to get an adult pit bull who is proven to get along with other dogs. Dogs are very what-you-see-is-what-you-get.

When a pack dynamic changes from 2 dogs to 3...everything changes. I have 3 GSDs, and it is for sure different from having just 2 GSDs. 

Recommended links for your BIL:

Leerburg | Introducing a Dog into a Home with other Dogs

Pit Bull Facts : Villalobos Rescue Center


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your feedback. I spoke with my friend today and passed the advise along. I also printed out the pages to give to her the next time I see her so she can give them to her BIL. That way he'll have all of the websites to get more info. Personally, I agree that adding a 3rd dog...and it being a Pit is not a wise idea!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I did not read what others said. 

I have done pit rescue and I have a 12 year old pit bull pure bred. We have a Pom mix and a Gsd well she is half Gsd. They are a great pack and i never have any problems with them
All getting along.

I think it's a fine mix but scary to people that don't know them. The pack mentality with powerful breeds can be hard to Handel. That would be the main thing to watch for is when you have 3 powerful dogs they become a powerful pack. You need to be a strong
Dog owner and leader.

Our pit is a good dog. Well behaved, he is good with other dog unless the other dog goes for him. It happen the other day. Our pit is very slow has very bad elbows. He slowly walked up to 3 dogs. 2 young pits and a older boxer. Well the boxer was not friendly and went for our pit (meatball) meatball does not back down so the fight begins. Then the other 2 pits jump in. No one got hurt because my husband and the other owner were right there. The boxer owner even said it was his dog that started it. Meatball might be 12 years old, can not walk well, or far. Yet He can still throw down when he needs to. That's how pits are.

I fully trust meatball with my GSD and Pom. I don't need to supervise them. Meatball has been a good dog. Only thing about him is If they strange dogs challenge him then it's game on. So with other strange dogs yes they need to be supervised. He is a very brave, stupid dog that never would think before he jumped. Pits are loving meatheads very misunderstood. Most pits are very sweet, loving, big dumb clowns. I love pits and will always have a place in my heart for them.


----------

